# A looooong shot but let me ask



## ivc_mixer (21/8/17)

This is a very long shot, but I need to ask. Does anyone still have, even if it is like 5ml, original formula Inawera Chocolate flavour? Need it desperately and willing to pay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/8/17)

@RichJB @KZOR - may any of you gentleman know anyone maybe??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is a very long shot, but I need to ask. Does anyone still have, even if it is like 5ml, original formula Inawera Chocolate flavour? Need it desperately and willing to pay.


Have you checked with @drew?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/8/17)

Thanks @BumbleBee.

@drew - might you have some???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (21/8/17)

@ivc_mixer 
I just checked Drew's website and he has this. Dunno if that will help 





Drew's website is:
www.valleyvapour.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/8/17)

If @drew cannot help, I can send you 10 ml. Just PM me you details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## drew (21/8/17)

We unfortunately can't help you out there @ivc_mixer, we only have INW Milk Chocolate and it's the new formula as the change happened about 4 months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/8/17)

Andre said:


> If @drew cannot help, I can send you 10 ml. Just PM me you details.



@Andre you are a rock star! I will PM you shortly! Many thanks kind sir!!



drew said:


> We unfortunately can't help you out there @ivc_mixer, we only have INW Milk Chocolate and it's the new formula as the change happened about 4 months ago.



Thanks @drew. Fortunately Andre could help

Reactions: Like 1


----------

